
Minoca RTOS - BuuQu9hu
http://www.minocacorp.com/
======
ddddddddq
From the FAQ[0]

> Is it real-time?

> The term "real-time" is often misused or misunderstood. We'll define it as
> "a provable guarantee of meeting an execution deadline when scheduling a
> task". In this sense, no, it is not a real-time system. If you have hard
> deadlines like controlling the robotic arm in an assembly line, this is not
> the OS for you. On the other hand, if by real time you mean "snappy
> performance", that we've got in spades. Our interrupt overhead is next to
> nothing, and there is so little background activity going on that our
> response time might often rival that of a real-time system.

So... not an RTOS.

[0]
[http://www.minocacorp.com/support/faq/](http://www.minocacorp.com/support/faq/)

------
joezydeco
_...Minoca OS runs on x86, ARMv6, or ARMv7 systems that contain virtual memory
support and at least a few megabytes of RAM_

Sigh.

Please stop saying "connected devices/IoT" and then require a desktop-class
SoC to make it happen. This is a hub, not a node.

I need stuff that runs on Cortex-M with sub-Megabyte memory maps. I need my
bill of materials to be an order of magnitude cheaper than a Raspberry Pi or
Beaglebone solution. And no, I'm not using Weave or Lil' Droid or whatever
Google is calling it now.

~~~
gecko
What options do exist in that space as an OS? Only thing that I personally
know is Contiki, which people seem to either really love or really hate. (This
is emphatically not my area of expertise, incidentally, so if I'm even
misunderstanding how Contiki fits in here, I apologize.)

~~~
mrpippy
NuttX? [http://www.nuttx.org](http://www.nuttx.org)

------
nerdponx
I remember seeing Minoca posted here before, but I don't remember the specific
focus on IOT. Was that a pivot, or was it intended all along and I just
misunderstood the first time?

------
borcunozkablan
is it RTOS?

~~~
fla
If by "RT" you mean "not RT" then yes ;)

